# Oral sex



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Men what is your favorite position to receive oral sex?


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

Girl_power said:


> Men what is your favorite position to receive oral sex?


corner of the bed while she sits on our Liberator Esse (sex chaise)


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

Girl_power said:


> Men what is your favorite position to receive oral sex?


Whatever position is most comfortable for the woman.

Though, it's easier for me to finish standing up if that's the goal.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Alive.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Wish I had enough experience with that act to be able to answer that question from a knowledgeable position.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Bluntly, I've never tried a position that wasn't great. As far as theoretical positions, a hammock on a caribbean beach sounds like a winner.


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Wish I had enough experience with that act to be able to answer that question from a knowledgeable position.


it's Xmas time.....get you some head!! :grin2:


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

PigglyWiggly said:


> it's Xmas time.....get you some head!! :grin2:


Good point. 

Will take some scheduling... kids are home for the holiday.


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Good point.
> 
> Will take some scheduling... kids are home for the holiday.


I used to take 20-25 minutes but saw in porn how most of the guys orgasm from a combo hj/bj technique. I showed it to my wife.....down to 5-10 minutes. No scheduling needed now. :grin2:


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

PigglyWiggly said:


> I used to take 20-25 minutes but saw in porn how most of the guys orgasm from a combo hj/bj technique. I showed it to my wife.....down to 5-10 minutes. No scheduling needed now. :grin2:


Ah, yes. A "holistic" approach is usually most effective.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

For me, one of the most fun things about oral sex is that it is so variable. It can have very different moods / atmospheres - and different positions are appropriate for different moods.


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

uhtred said:


> For me, one of the most fun things about oral sex is that it is so variable. It can have very different moods / atmospheres - and different positions are appropriate for different moods.


but do you have a favorite position to get the knob slobbed?


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Not really. My wife is somewhat limited in what she will do for oral (though that has improved greatly over time), so I don't have that many options.

If I did have options, I would want more variety rather than a single position as favorite. 

btw - this thead may be against the forum rules since it is discussing preferences. 




PigglyWiggly said:


> but do you have a favorite position to get the knob slobbed?


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

PigglyWiggly said:


> I used to take 20-25 minutes but saw in porn how most of the guys orgasm from a combo hj/bj technique. I showed it to my wife.....down to 5-10 minutes. No scheduling needed now. :grin2:




Yes!!! You gotta incorporate the hand lol


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

Girl_power said:


> Yes!!! You gotta incorporate the hand lol


Some of us are slow learners but it's been a fun class!!!!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

You know what the guy who got the worst ever blowjob said?
“That was great”.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

My preferred position is reclining or laying on my back, especially when it is to completion. Otherwise, as other have said, variety is the spice of life.


----------



## happiness27 (Nov 14, 2012)

Girl_power said:


> Yes!!! You gotta incorporate the hand lol


Hands, looking him in the eyes, dirty talk...variety, enthusiasm.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

On my back with her between my legs. Nice view and her boobs are in play.

Or also on my back she rotates to my side, I can caress her butt and *****.


----------



## 247769 (May 18, 2016)

69 position with her on top, hands down my favorite.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

I like any position as long as my W can get to the nutty buddies and stroke the fine fellow as well.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Girl_power said:


> Men what is your favorite position to receive oral sex?


With my eyes closed imagining what it would feel like.

Seriously, prior to my marriage 47+ years ago, I discussed oral sex with my future wife. She told me it was too intimate prior to marriage. We talked more about it and she told me that after we were married and our intimacy grew she would be able to do that. After marriage, she told me it was too disgusting and she would not perform oral sex on me or allow me to perform oral sex on her. 

About 7 years ago we were very close to divorce and sought help with a marriage counselor who was a Board Certified sex therapist. We talked about oral sex, but frankly it isn't going to ever happen in this lifetime with my wife. My wife has many other good qualities and we have an active sex life, so I stay married, as I do love her.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Young at Heart said:


> With my eyes closed imagining what it would feel like.
> 
> Seriously, prior to my marriage 47+ years ago, I discussed oral sex with my future wife. She told me it was too intimate prior to marriage. We talked more about it and she told me that after we were married and our intimacy grew she would be able to do that. After marriage, she told me it was too disgusting and she would not perform oral sex on me or allow me to perform oral sex on her.
> 
> About 7 years ago we were very close to divorce and sought help with a marriage counselor who was a Board Certified sex therapist. We talked about oral sex, but frankly it isn't going to ever happen in this lifetime with my wife. My wife has many other good qualities and we have an active sex life, so I stay married, as I do love her.


An all too common story...:crying:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

happiness27 said:


> *Hands, looking him in the eyes, dirty talk...variety, enthusiasm.*


*This damned talk, folks, is doing this sexless old fart absolutely no good!

Please excuse me for a minute!*


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I think the problem is some women think oral sex means talking about it.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Woman here. Just wanted to chime in and say that if it’s to completion it’s easier for me if I am hovering over it, so it can flow back out my mouth. But up to that point it’s so fun in every position I have ever tried!


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

arbitrator said:


> *This damned talk, folks, is doing this sexless old fart absolutely no good!
> 
> Please excuse me for a minute!*




Just a minute? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

The thought, yes that.

Reminds me of the words to some song...

If I ever get out of this place it will be the last thing I ever do.


From the song:

We gotta get out of this place
If it's the last thing we ever do
We gotta get out of this place
Girl, there's a better life for me and you
Somewhere baby, somehow I know it baby

We gotta get out of this place
If it's the last thing we ever do
We gotta get out of this place
Girl, there's a better life for me and you
Believe me baby
I know it baby
You know it too baby.

.................................................................

How is this related to oral sex?

Think from having none to having some.

In some other place.
In some other time.
In some other life.


When I am single again.
In some other life.


And at my age it may be the last thing I ever do! :smile2:
I did not want to respond to this post, these kinds of posts.
I find them.....less than stellar.

Then again, I took a good look at my shoes.
Yeah, rather muddy, rather soiled.

I have stepped in it repeatedly and never looked back.
I Looked left, looked right, while looking forward, am taken aback.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Elizabeth001 said:


> *Just a minute?*


*If I'm lucky!*


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

For many years it was something my wife would never do. Then (~30 years into our marriage) she started and now seems reasonably happy doing it, although its not her favorite thing. ( like everything sexual its rare, but when we do engage in sex, it is common)




Young at Heart said:


> With my eyes closed imagining what it would feel like.
> 
> Seriously, prior to my marriage 47+ years ago, I discussed oral sex with my future wife. She told me it was too intimate prior to marriage. We talked more about it and she told me that after we were married and our intimacy grew she would be able to do that. After marriage, she told me it was too disgusting and she would not perform oral sex on me or allow me to perform oral sex on her.
> 
> About 7 years ago we were very close to divorce and sought help with a marriage counselor who was a Board Certified sex therapist. We talked about oral sex, but frankly it isn't going to ever happen in this lifetime with my wife. My wife has many other good qualities and we have an active sex life, so I stay married, as I do love her.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 8, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Good point.
> 
> 
> 
> Will take some scheduling... kids are home for the holiday.


It's always hard whith kids around.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit (Nov 8, 2016)

Veriety positions. We like 69 and him standing up and me on my knees at the front of him.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> The thought, yes that.
> 
> Reminds me of the words to some song...
> 
> ...


I'm shocked, I tell ya. Shocked!:grin2:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

SunCMars said:


> *I looked left, looked right, while looking forward, am "taken aback."*


*Oh, how I'd absolutely love to be "taken aback!"*


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

...


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Spirit said:


> It's always hard whith kids around.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


Uh, you may want to re-phrase that.

Um.... :|


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

Young at Heart said:


> With my eyes closed imagining what it would feel like.
> 
> Seriously, prior to my marriage 47+ years ago, I discussed oral sex with my future wife. She told me it was too intimate prior to marriage. We talked more about it and she told me that after we were married and our intimacy grew she would be able to do that. After marriage, she told me it was too disgusting and she would not perform oral sex on me or allow me to perform oral sex on her.
> 
> About 7 years ago we were very close to divorce and sought help with a marriage counselor who was a Board Certified sex therapist. We talked about oral sex, but frankly it isn't going to ever happen in this lifetime with my wife. My wife has many other good qualities and we have an active sex life, so I stay married, as I do love her.


Yikes that is unfortunate.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Spirit said:


> *It's always hard with kids around.*


*Then just send those kids to the other room, and lock the bedroom door!*


----------



## Spirit (Nov 8, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *Then just send those kids to the other room, and lock the bedroom door!*


We have a teenager on our hands. It's harder to stay quiet (my SO and I are both vocal during sex) when our child is the other room.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit (Nov 8, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> Uh, you may want to re-phrase that.
> 
> 
> 
> Um.... :|


What I ment, with kid(s) at home, it's harderand occurate to get intimate.
Thanks buddy, I see your point.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Spirit said:


> What I ment, with kid(s) at home, it's harderand occurate to get intimate.
> Thanks buddy, I see your point.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


I know, my sense of humor can go astray, get out of line.

Peace be with ya ! :grin2:


----------



## Spirit (Nov 8, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> I know, my sense of humor can go astray, get out of line.
> 
> 
> 
> Peace be with ya ! :grin2:


You have a nice sense of humor. Don't worry. No offences taken. English is "silly" language; it's the 3rd one I speak for the past 20 years.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Spirit said:


> We have a teenager on our hands. It's harder to stay quiet (my SO and I are both vocal during sex) when our child is the other room.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


Fortunately, teenagers often have very active social lives themselves. As teens, my kids weren't home a whole lot. 

Now, when they come home from college during the holidays, they're pretty quick to get out with their friends. 

The challenge (for some) is to be able to be completely spontaneous and jump on the opportunity when it arises.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Spirit said:


> *We have a teenager on our hands. It's harder to stay quiet (my SO and I are both vocal during sex) when our child is the other room.*


*Then it's "date night," with a nice hotel room on the agenda! And Junior stays at home! Just rattle the varnish off of the damned headboard!

It's either that, or if you're still rather intent on shaking the walls at the casa, then Junior gets to go spend some quality overnight time over at their best bud's house!*


----------



## Spirit (Nov 8, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *Then it's "date night," with a nice hotel room on the agenda! And Junior stays at home! Just rattle the varnish off of the damned headboard!
> 
> It's either that, or if you're still rather intent on shaking the walls at the casa, then Junior gets to go spend some quality overnight time over at their best bud's house!*


Hotel - done it too many times.
Quality overnight time - that's what grandparents are for.



Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Fortunately, teenagers often have very active social lives themselves.
> ....
> 
> The challenge (for some) is to be able to be completely spontaneous and jump on the opportunity when it arises.


It's slightly tougher with my teenager; he's 13. His social life is busy as is.
Being spontenious is not a problem. We use every possiblility and place. That's keep us both young and "kicking". What both of us noticed, SO likes it more if we are doing it in public lol. We are not afraid to take the chances at the right spot.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Spirit said:


> Hotel - done it too many times.
> Quality overnight time - that's what grandparents are for.
> 
> 
> ...


Inspirational!

Not all are quite so free. My wife is very reserved about her behavior in public and very fearful of her getting caught in an embarrassing or compromising postilion. .... Although she does have a mischievous streak and is more than willing to cause me a little discomfort. On more than one formal occasion, she has been willing to get handsy under the table such that I can't get up and go anywhere for a while.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

SunCMars said:


> Uh, you may want to re-phrase that.
> 
> Um.... :|


LOL!!!!! Oh no!


----------

